# Peeled shrimp?



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

I have noticed several people mention using peeled shrimp for pompano bait. I have always used sand flea's and was wanting to try the shrimp. First question is why do you peel them. Do you leave the head's on and just remove the shell. Second question is do you seem to catch more trash fish with the shrimp than with sand flea's. Thank's


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

I use fresh dead shrimp if I can't get fleas. Just peel the shrimp, pop off the head & I usually only use half a shrimp on each hook.


----------

